
Virtual Reality Journalism - mikemoka
http://www.cjr.org/innovations/virtual_reality_journalism.php
======
jlg23
> “I remain devoted to the idea of longform documentary linear film as well,
> so I see this as an important experiment and expansion, but not replacing
> documentary film as we know it,”

I fear that this will be lost on most journalists and that we'll be spammed
with "immersive", "emotion evoking" pseudo-journalism that has all but
background research and reporting. We already have this trend where even
respected publications publish 50 page reports that consist of 50 full screen
background pictures with a single phrase of actual reporting per page. Now,
please wipe left for next slide after viewing our short 60 second ad.

